# "A Mansion" - Its in Great harwood, fairly easy to find



## theone666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Its in Great harwood, fairly easy to find, Such a shame its been lrft to Rot, a grade 2 listed building, owned by a man who bought most of Great Harwood.The Estate was retained by the family but further sales over the years to cover death duties have reduced it to only ground rents in Great Harwood.




There go another pair of pants








 ,





http://www.flickr.com/photos/lee2174/7645045210/,


,



,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lee2174/7645047318/,


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 25, 2012)

Good pics and a fine looking place, but if it's so easy to find, why not give it its proper name? I'm sure many here would be interested to know more of its history too.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 25, 2012)

Trashed or not, that's a lovely old place, cheers for sharing it with us!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 26, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> but if it's so easy to find, why not give it its proper name?



It's become rather difficult of late to be sure that giving a place it's proper name won't result in certain undesirable elements of the urbex fraternity rocking up and causing mayhem. And it's not just about the fact that there may or may not be stuff worth nicking for pykeys... a new craze that is seeing some prevalence all of a sudden is pasting up these wierd square bar code thingys on exploration sites. Of course there's still spray paint tagging.

Soi I think we are going to see less and less disclosure of "where", like it or not it is being forced upon us by the kn*bheads...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2012)

That looked a fine building inits day!thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's become rather difficult of late to be sure that giving a place it's proper name won't result in certain undesirable elements of the urbex fraternity rocking up and causing mayhem.



True, I can see that many locations are unnamed for a reason and I've done this myself on occasions. Things like spray tagging, QR codes and stickers annoy me especially. (I once found one proudly bearing the words 'take only memories, leave only footprints' (!)) 

My point was that I don't see why someone would choose to withold the name and then name the area and advertise it as easy to find: rather defeats the object I think.
That said, each to their own and if that's the way the OP wants to pitch it, it's up to them. 

Anyway, I'm in danger of rambling, so I thought I'd link to something relevant for anyone interested: http://www.great-harwood.org.uk/about/people/Families/Lomax family.htm


----------



## wea5el (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a shame its been drawn on.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 31, 2012)

What purpose could the QR codes be?
Seems daft at best.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> What purpose could the QR codes be?
> Seems daft at best.



Just a different form of tagging and equally pathetic frankly.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 29, 2012)

I read a post this morning on another site. The owner of a place was letting the explorer know that since his pics had been posted, two more fireplace mantels had been stolen. Made me think about my own second home. I've got a Victorian cottage in another town that's in pretty rough condition. Mostly use it for storage now, but am planning to fix it up as a weekend house once I finish my primary residence. Would I want someone to go inside, take pictures of all the things I'm storing for use in the remodel, post those on the internet & tell everyone where it is?


----------



## theone666 (Aug 29, 2012)

If you notice, I never give away the location or take anything, I only record history and as for having two houses, either maintain both or sell one. to much of our heritage is been ruined by greedy people who then cant afford the upkeep on both properties.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 29, 2012)

Theone666, I apologize that I wasn't very clear in my post. I meant what I said as a compliment to you. Unlike a lot of people who probably don't think things through, you concealed the location of your site, and you didn't show anything in the photos that would tempt someone to break in. I was proud of you for following the guidelines. Sorry it didn't come across that way. 

My second house is in an area where my family has lived for 8 generations, and we have about 65 acres nearby that we got as a Mexican land grant in 1834. After my grandparents died, we didn't have anywhere to stay when we visited the property. I bought it as a place where my family could gather & feel a connection to our heritage. It cost the equivalent of about 12,000 pounds. I have someone who mows the grass for me very regularly, and I've done a lot to tidy up the outside. The owner before me was a retiree who thought he would manage livestock & rental property in his retirement. Instead, he died. His children all lived far away, and they were renting it to people who trashed the place and were dealing drugs out of it. I feel like the neighborhood is better off without them there, and I hope people don't mind that I haven't finished restoring it. I have made a good start, but the pipes froze last year, and it needs new wiring & a better roof. Sometimes I do wish I hadn't bought it. One never knows for sure if one's decisions are for the best. Anyway, no offense intended.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2012)

It's always a massive debate how much to share. 
The OP has decided not to name it explicitly, which is fine. Ive never heard of it, but have found it from his report. BUT it takes that all important extra step beyond just googling it title, which most trouble makers will never get beyond. So I think that format o naming can be quite sensible.

Laird, I totally get what you mean about posting a report then seeing it vandalised. It's properly heartbreaking. But we cannot blame our selve for other peoples actions. We do not condone this activity or 'advertise' its wares. We just document it.


----------



## theone666 (Aug 31, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Theone666, I apologize that I wasn't very clear in my post. I meant what I said as a compliment to you. Unlike a lot of people who probably don't think things through, you concealed the location of your site, and you didn't show anything in the photos that would tempt someone to break in. I was proud of you for following the guidelines. Sorry it didn't come across that way.
> 
> My second house is in an area where my family has lived for 8 generations, and we have about 65 acres nearby that we got as a Mexican land grant in 1834. After my grandparents died, we didn't have anywhere to stay when we visited the property. I bought it as a place where my family could gather & feel a connection to our heritage. It cost the equivalent of about 12,000 pounds. I have someone who mows the grass for me very regularly, and I've done a lot to tidy up the outside. The owner before me was a retiree who thought he would manage livestock & rental property in his retirement. Instead, he died. His children all lived far away, and they were renting it to people who trashed the place and were dealing drugs out of it. I feel like the neighborhood is better off without them there, and I hope people don't mind that I haven't finished restoring it. I have made a good start, but the pipes froze last year, and it needs new wiring & a better roof. Sometimes I do wish I hadn't bought it. One never knows for sure if one's decisions are for the best. Anyway, no offense intended.



Sorry I did take it the wrong way,I try to keep my locations hidden. There is a small band of us that will not give out information about these sites, because usually metal strippers go in. For me its the chance to go in an old building and capturing a moment frozen in time, I wish you luck with your second house.


----------

